# Aer Lingus Schedule Change



## alaskaonline (6 Oct 2010)

Need some advise here before I call AerLingus Customer Service.

I booked a return flight for November: Monday - Wednesday. That was 5 weeks ago.

Aer Lingus just sent me an email stating that due to "revision to the airline schedule" my flight details have changed. Instead of returning Wednesday, they now booked me in for Thursday.
I checked the schedule for the following week and they do indeed have a schedule for Wednesday just not for the date I need to come back.

What are my rights here? This revision means another night in a hotel, let alone one extra day annual leave. As my grandfather turns 80, there isn't the option of flying at any other dates.

Thanks for any advice in advance.


----------



## alaskaonline (7 Oct 2010)

*Aer Lingus Schedule Change - Advice needed*

Does anyone have any advice? 

Is there a link with info where I legally stand with their change? Thanks a mill!


----------



## dereko1969 (7 Oct 2010)

In the email itself notifying you of the change they will have mentioned that you can get a refund for the flight as it has been moved by more than two hours - so that's basically your only option. 

Accommodation etc doesn't come into it, do you have holiday insurance? Not sure that would be much good in any event.

Can you fly with another airline?


----------



## TLC (7 Oct 2010)

Just to be clear - they do have a return flight on the Wed of the following week but not the week you want to come back?  Or are the Wed flights done away with?


----------



## alaskaonline (7 Oct 2010)

TLC - yes I checked online and seen that they fly on any other Wednesday. As it is my grandfather's 80th, I can't fly the week after. 

Surely they must take into consideration that people who booked their flight well in advance, also booked accommodation and by changing the return flight by one day, another night need to be paid for? Maybe I am too naive but right now, I am just annoyed with them 

btw - there is no other airline going directly to Berlin and I am refusing to use Ryanair for numerous reasons so I will stick with AerLingus but wanted to check where I am legally standing.


----------



## orka (7 Oct 2010)

There was a similar thread a few months ago (flights being changed on a rugby match weekend - Edinburgh I think if that will help your search) and I think the answer is that you have no comeback - you can ask for a full refund or go with their revised time.


----------



## alaskaonline (7 Oct 2010)

Thanks Orka, just checked it out.

My story is slightly different though in terms of, this change of schedule is not based on hours but actually on a whole day hence another night in a hotel and an annual leave day.

I've written to the Consumer Agency and am waiting for their reply. If anyone else been in my situation before and has info on where I am standing, I much appreciate it.

Thanks a mill so far for the responses.


----------



## TLC (7 Oct 2010)

Alaskaonline, I was the person who had the trouble with Aer Lingus flights - but it was changing the times of the flights not the days - I was told that they no longer did the earlier flights which was a lie.  Eventually I got them to change them back to the earlier times (Hurray!!).  I suppose if the don't actually have a flight the Wed you booked but do have them for the following week. I find it very suspicious that they have flights every other Wed except the Wed you booked!  Not to put a damper on your endeavours to get satisfaction but I found when I was trying to get information with our problem, that as long as they gave you enough notification they have covered themselves & everything I looked up at the time said the same thing. It's really very frustrating I know!


----------



## feltox (7 Oct 2010)

What date and airport are you flying to?  We can all check of any event on in area?


----------



## alaskaonline (7 Oct 2010)

Ya i've seen your name in the other thread. there were two posters, you and someone else right?

It is frustrating indeed and i got suspicious when I've seen they fly any other Wednesday out. I have the sneaky suspicion that the 17th didn't sell well and it's more cost effective for them to move me one day which is fair enough if i get compensated for the unpaid leave day and hotel. I have a feeling it wont be that easy though  so annoying!


----------



## alaskaonline (7 Oct 2010)

feltox said:


> What date and airport are you flying to?  We can all check of any event on in area?



Flying out on the 15th and back on the 17th of November - Berlin. The only event I know is on is the 80th birthday of my grandfather!!!


----------



## niceoneted (7 Oct 2010)

Bare in mind that there was some issue in the news in the last few days in relation to Aer Lingus air stewards doing a work to rule or was it that they were reverting back to old rosters or something similar so this change in schedule may be as a result of some notice given by staff trade unions.


----------



## alaskaonline (7 Oct 2010)

*Cabin crews plan action at Aer Lingus*

"It is not expected to affect passengers using the airline." and "The staff, who are members of the IMPACT trade union, expect to start the action on Wednesday of next week."

considering I am not flying out for another five weeks, this case shouldn't affect my Wednesday flight besides, as stated before, they fly out any other Wednesday before and after mine...


----------



## dereko1969 (7 Oct 2010)

if you're that concerned about the extra days leave and the extra night accommodation just fly Ryanair you do have that option, if you don't choose to exercise that option that's your call.

Aer Lingus sell flights not holidays will be the line that they throw at you and you will not get any compensation. They have given you the option of your money back.


----------



## gipimann (7 Oct 2010)

Edit:  Sorry, ignore this message, I was looking at the Aer Lingus timetable, but had selected the incorrect month.


----------



## alaskaonline (7 Oct 2010)

dereko1969 - Ryanair as stated before is not an option. I had terrible (understatement) experiences with them in the past and cannot fly with them again. 
Besides I just checked their prices out of curiosity and it would come to 182.94€ without the usual charges (bag, CC, Check In etc.). I paid 180€ in total for three people with Aer Lingus and that included one bag!

the other point I'd like to make, if you started your journey and your return flight is delayed by more than x amount of hours, they have to look after you hotel and food wise so I don't see where they're coming from with "Aer Lingus sell flights not holidays". I leave the country (Ireland) I am a resident in so obviously I have to stay somewhere if AerLingus does not let me fly back to Ireland on the date I booked (made a contract with them).


----------



## dereko1969 (7 Oct 2010)

but you haven't started your journey with them yet! if you had different rules apply.


----------



## alaskaonline (7 Oct 2010)

dereko1969 said:


> but you haven't started your journey with them yet! if you had different rules apply.



I know, hence my original post if anyone has advise based on my situation. I am still waiting for the consumer agency to get back to me. fingers crossed!


----------



## EvilDoctorK (7 Oct 2010)

As they have let you know >14 days in advance I don't you're going to get much satisfaction  .. they're only obliged to offer you a revised itinerary (which they have) or a refund (which I'm sure they will if you refuse the change)


----------



## EvilDoctorK (7 Oct 2010)

A quick Google reveals the relevant information is here

http://ec.europa.eu/ireland/contact_us/faq/air_travel/index_en.htm#4


----------



## Papercut (7 Oct 2010)

Well your main problem is that there is no longer a scheduled Aer Lingus flight on Wed 17th November.

Aer Lingus have some sort of a travel agreement with KLM. Some years ago I arrived at Aer Lingus check-in for a flight to Barcelona. I can't remember the exact details but we were informed that we couldn't fly with them but we could fly with KLM. It meant a stopover in Amsterdam for a couple of hours, but we got to Barcelona in the end, albeit later than originally planned.

I notice that KLM fly from Berlin to Dublin via Amsterdam Schipol on 17th November & also via Paris (Charles De Gaulle). It would mean an extra hour or two added on to your travel time, but you could ask Aer Lingus if it was possible for them to arrange with KLM to fly you home on one of these flights.

Might be worth a try.


----------

